# Rutenring gesucht



## Mooskugel (30. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen 

suche etwas ähnliches wie den folgenden Rutenring. Der Innendurchmesser des Ring´s beträgt 16mm. Wer da noch was hat oder einen Tipp wo man sowas noch bekommen kann kann sich ja mal melden.

Danke und Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Blueser (30. April 2020)

Gib mal bei Google "Rutenring" ein. Gleich der erste Treffer sollte dir weiter helfen. Das Leben kann so einfach sein ...


----------



## Hecht100+ (30. April 2020)

Schau mal bei Askari

https://www.angelsport.de/kogha-do-it-yourself-ring-sets-brueckenring_0117324.html


----------



## Dübel (30. April 2020)

@Blueser
Ganz so einfach ist das nicht. Diese Sorte Ringe ist neu kaum zu finden.

@Luis2001
So einen Ring habe ich bestimmt irgendwo in meinen Beständen. Wofür brauchst  du den denn? Was ist mit dem Ring auf deinem Foto? Ist der defekt?


----------



## Dübel (30. April 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Gib mal bei Askari 117322.01.458 als Bestellnummer ein, dann hast du einen.


Ha! Da hat mich die Realität überholt! Danke für den Hinweis. Da hätte ich niemals gesucht ...

@Blueser
Ich nehme die erste Aussage hiermit zurück!

@Luis2001 
Ich schaue morgen mal nach.


----------



## Hecht100+ (30. April 2020)

@Dübel Mit der Bestellnummer kommt man nicht weiter, ich habe ihn mal verlinkt.


----------



## Mooskugel (30. April 2020)

@Blueser 
Bei Askari hatte ich die schon gefunden, ist aber ein komplettes Set. Kosten auch nicht die Welt, finde es aber ziemlich schade einen Ring zu benutzen und den Rest wegzuwerfen.

@Dübel 
Der Ring ist an einer Stelle gerissen, fällt erst auf wenn man genau hinsieht. Brauchen tut den eigentlich mein Großer. Wir hatten ihm zur bestandenen Zwischenprüfung eine reperaturbedürftige, gespliesste Angelrute geschenkt. Die ist er jetzt am aufmöbeln.


----------



## Hecht100+ (30. April 2020)

@Luis2001 Wenn er doch die Rute sowieso aufmöbeln will, wäre es dann nicht besser, gleich alle Ringe zu erneuern. Ist ja auch die Frage, will er damit angeln gehen oder soll sie nur in der Vitrine stehen. Und wenn du mal im Angelladen nach Ringen fragst, dann bist du mit 4 Euros für einen normalen Ring ganz schnell dabei, da ist der Askari-Preis eigentlich geschenkt.


----------



## Dübel (30. April 2020)

@Luis2001 
Na dann! Für eine alte gespließte Rute finde ich bestimmt den richrigen Ring. Schreib mir am besten mal ne PN. 
Vielleicht dürfen wir hier ja auch ein paar Bilder von der Rute sehen. Würde mich sehr freuen!


----------



## Mooskugel (1. Mai 2020)

@Hecht100+ 
Er möchte sie halt möglichst im Originalzustand erhalten.

@Dübel 
Ist nix besonderes die Rute. Er hat halt immer mal davon gesprochen sowas zu haben, und da war die Prüfung halt ein passender Anlass. Fotos kann ich bestimmt noch das eine oder andere machen.


----------



## ragbar (1. Mai 2020)

Tackle24 bzw. Sven Neumann hat mir in so einer Sache schon mal geholfen.


----------



## Dübel (1. Mai 2020)

@Luis2001 
Schau mal bitte nach, wie hoch dein Ring ist.
Der linke Ring hat einen ID von 15 mm und ist ca. 25 mm hoch.
Der rechte Ring hat einen ID von 16 mm und ist ca. 29 mm hoch.
Wenn einer von beiden passt, kannst du den gerne haben. 
Auch wenn die Rute nichts besonderes ist, würde ich mich über ein paar Bilder fürs Forum freuen. Für mich ist jede liebevoll hergerichtete gespließte Rute eine besondere Rute.


----------



## Mooskugel (1. Mai 2020)

Das hört sich super an,. der kleinere mit Innendurchmesser 15mm passt. Wegen Adresse und sonstigem melde ich mich per PN. 
Fotos vom Ursprungszustand und ersten Ergebnissen kommen gleich hier.


----------



## Dübel (1. Mai 2020)

Perfekt! Freut mich, dass ich helfen kann!


----------



## Mooskugel (1. Mai 2020)

Das ganze ist ein Projekt von meinem Sohnemann bei dem ich versuche mit Rat und Tat zu helfen. Wir haben von nix ne Ahnung und versuchen das ganze mit Hilfe von Youtube und weiteren Internetquellen bestmöglich fertigzustellen. Gegen Tipps haben wir natürlich auch nichts

So hier die ersten Fotos vom Ursprungszustand

Die Rute im Ganzen



Zustand der Ringwicklungen






Steckhülsen




Das Markenemblem




Selbstgebaute Vorrichtung zum Ring- und Zierwicklungen verkleben/lackieren mit altem Grillmotor



Erste Zierwicklung beim aushärten


----------



## Dübel (1. Mai 2020)

Na das schaut ja sehr vielversprechend aus.
Mein Ring sollte auf jeden Fall ziemlich gut passen, immer hin stammt er auch von einer Rute der Firma Brink.

Schau mal hier






						Lockdown-Picker - bereit für den Einsatz
					

Das sind die traurigen Reste einer gespließten Kombirute der Firma Brink. Das Spitzenteil gehört zu einer DAM Vollglasrute "Braune Serie".  Mein Ziel ist, aus den Teilen eine funktionsfähige Winkelpickerrute zu bauen. Schließlich soll brauchbares Material nicht in irgendwelchen Kellern vor sich...




					www.anglerboard.de
				




Wenn ihr sonst noch Fragen habt zum Umgang mit gespließten Ruten, dürft ihr mich gerne kontaktieren.


----------



## Mooskugel (1. Mai 2020)

Machen wir auf jeden Fall. Und schöner Bericht zu der Winkelpicker.


----------



## Mooskugel (5. Mai 2020)

Hier auch nochmal im öffentlichen Teil ein Dankeschön an @Dübel für den Support per PN
Nachdem die Teile mit Bootslack tauchlackiert wurden, werden die ersten Ringe neu angewickelt.









Die Wicklungen fixieren wir mit stark verdünntem Bootslack.  Den alten rissigen Lack im Bereich des Handteils an dem sich das Firmenlogo befindet haben wir ebenfalls mit stark verdünntem Bootslack behandelt in der Hoffnung der Lack verteilt sich durch die vorhandenen Risse und stabilisiert das ganze. Die ersten Ergebnisse sehen bis jetzt ganz brauchbar aus. Fotos folgen nach aushärten.


----------



## eiszeit (5. Mai 2020)

Saubere Arbeit, 

Ich glaub da muß ich auch noch anfangen damit, Material hätte ich.


----------



## Dübel (6. Mai 2020)

Luis2001 schrieb:


> Hier auch nochmal im öffentlichen Teil ein Dankeschön an @Dübel für den Support per PN
> Nachdem die Teile mit Bootslack tauchlackiert wurden, werden die ersten Ringe neu angewickelt.
> Anhang anzeigen 344977
> 
> ...


Das wird sicher eine sehr schöne Rute! Tolle Arbeit!


----------



## Mooskugel (8. Mai 2020)

Es ist vollbracht.

Alles fertig und für ein Erstlingswerk glaube ich ganz gut geworden.

Hier die Rute im ganzen. Vorläufig mit nicht ganz so alter Rolle von Shakespeare.





Die Steckhülsen mit neuen Wicklungen




Ein Rutenring mit Wicklungen




Der gesponsorte neue/alte Ring an neuer Wirkungsstätte




Der Versuch das Firmenlogo zu erhalten und zu stabilisieren ist glaube ich auch ganz gut gelungen




Als nächstes steht ein Versuch an mit der Rute einen Fisch zu fangen. Da wollen wir dem lack aber noch mal 1-2 Wochen geben vernünftig durchzuhärten. Bildr folgen.

Gruß
Bernd

Falls noch jemand weitere Infos zu der Rute hat, Katalogbilder etc. wäre es super wenn er uns die Infos zukommen lassen könnte.


----------



## eiszeit (8. Mai 2020)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht sieht deine Brinkrute genau so aus wie die Noris/Shakespeare No. 1178 aus.
Die wurde Mitte der 60er Jahre angeboten.


----------



## Dübel (8. Mai 2020)

@Luis2001
Die Rute habt ihr wirklich ganz toll wieder hergerichtet. Respekt!
Passt auf! Wo eine gespließte Rute steht, wächst bald ein ganzer Wald ...  

Auf was soll's denn gehen mit der Rute? Ich würde an eurer Stelle wahrscheinlich versuchen, einen Karpfen zu fangen. Also natürlich keinen wirklich kapitalen. Aber die Rute hält schon was aus.


----------



## Mikesch (8. Mai 2020)

Luis2001 schrieb:


> ...
> Hier die Rute im ganzen. Vorläufig mit nicht ganz so alter Rolle von Shakespeare.
> ....


Die Rolle stammt aus den 60er-Jahren des letzten Jahrhunderts.
Lag bei mir 1970 auf dem weihnachtlichen Gabentisch.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Mai 2020)

Luis2001 schrieb:


> Der gesponsorte neue/alte Ring an neuer Wirkungsstätte
> 
> Als nächstes steht ein Versuch an mit der Rute einen Fisch zu fangen. Da wollen wir dem lack aber noch mal 1-2 Wochen geben vernünftig durchzuhärten. Bildr folgen.


Immerhin, Reparatur ausgeführt! 

Zum aktiven Angeln (im Kontrast zu Museum,Vitrine,Sammlung) muss ich aber sagen, das es hochwahrscheinlich vergebene Liebesmüh ist.
Diese alten Ringe waren schon immer Schrott und haben selbst als sie neu waren, nicht wirklich Freude gemacht bzw. sehr schnell gealtert (je nach Wasserschwemmteilchen-Belastung).
Das Thema ist der in ihnen erfolgende Schnurverschleiß, und der ist mehrfach nicht lustig, und erst recht nicht bei feinen Schnüren für Barsch und Rotauge.
Jedenfalls solange man nicht nur 0,50mm Monofil-Drahtseile verwendet, da ticken die Uhren langsamer.

Ich habe jahrelang das chromierte Drahtzeug runtergerissen, über den Weg der doofen (weil auch empfindlichen) Fuji Porzellite Ringe viel Zeit und Geld verbraucht, bis es denn mal vernünftige Ringe ab den Fuji Aluoxid mit grüner Kunststoffeinlage gab.
Heutzutage ist das Angebot an Ringen dagegen traumhaft, auch in DE, nun mischt Seaguide den teuren Fuji auch nochmal richtig auf! 
Da kann man mit 20 Euronen eine ganze Rute super neu ausstatten!  

Ich habe so ein Gesplisstenprojekt liegen, bin aber klar auf eine Minimumqualität selbst für Monofile gekommen (die weit verbreitete der Berkley Series One/Skeletor).
Wenn man Geflechtschnüre PE verwenden will, funktionieren und lohnen sich nur aktuelle Fabrikate von TAC Seaguide Fuji.

Wie Hecht100+ schon bezüglich Ganzaustausch geschrieben hat:
Wenn das also mit einem Ring geklappt hat, kann nach dem Ausprobieren der Rute auf persönliches Gefallen auch der nächste Schritt richtiges Ringumbauen angegangen werden.

Ruten mit dem minmalen Aufwand angelbar machen und erstmal eine Zeit auszuprobieren ist immer der beste Weg. 
Weil kann (meistenteils) sein, dass sie doch nicht so gut gefallen. Dann muss eh was anderes her.


----------



## Mooskugel (9. Mai 2020)

Das ist klar, dass die Ausstattung der Ringe nicht mit den heutigen Qualitäten mithalten kann. Es ging hauptsächlich darum die Rute möglichst original wiederherzustellen. Jetzt soll sie mal mit ans Wasser und auch damit geangelt werden. Es geht nicht darum sie zum Standardgerät zu machen.


----------



## Dübel (9. Mai 2020)

Ich muss hier @Nordlichtangler doch ein bisschen widersprechen. Klar, diese Ringe sind nicht so haltbar wie moderne.
Aber bei Verwendung der richtigen Schnur und entsprechend angemessener Angeltechnik, kann man diese alten Ruten durchaus sorgenfrei waidgerecht verwenden. 
Zum Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur ist so eine Gespließte auch mit modernen Ringen nicht geeignet. Die hier gezeigte Rute ist auch kein leichtes Gerät für Rotaugen und Barsche. Feine Schnüre braucht es da nicht.
Apropos feine Schnur - beim Fischen mit alten gespließten Ruten bietet es sich stets an, nach einer monofilen Schnur zu suchen, bei der das Verhältnis Tragkraft zu Durchmesser aus heutiger Sicht eher ungünstig ist. Soll heißen, man nimmt im Zweifelsfall lieber eine dickere Schnur mit geringerer Tragkraft. 
Ich fische seit einigen Jahren ausschließlich mit alten gespließten Ruten. Fliegenfischen, leichte und schwere Posenangelei, Spinnfischen - von der Laube bis zum Waller. Klar, den Zustand der Ringe muss man stets im Blick haben. Sollte ein oder mehrere Ringe mal verschlissen sein, werden sie halt ausgetauscht. 
Das Fischwohl muss natürlich immer an erster Stelle stehen. Einen Fisch zu verangeln, weil die Schnur reißt, gilt es zu vermeiden. Das gilt aber für moderenes Angelgerät ebenso!


----------

